# 1997 Honda CRV....DD Budget Build



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

So I just picked up a 1997 Honda CRV in great condition. I <3 my Hondas, its my 11th Honda. I currently own this, and a c6 vette. The vette has a crappy bose stereo, but it has 10" door subs etc so that'll do for now. 
For my DD I need a decent sounding stereo, so here is what I have planned. It is a budget build, i will be building everything that can be built and I will be using some stuff that I have lying around. 

Head unit:
Pioneer avic d3

Amps:
JL 300/4 
Phoenix Gold Octane 8.0.4
Sub?? Maybe a pdx 600 to fit under the seat, or a JL 500/1 if I can grab one cheap. 

Front Stage: (Powered by JL 300/4, 1 ch to each component)
Peerless HDS 6.5" drivers (125-3000hz)
Vifa xt25sc90 tweeters (3000-xxxhz)
8" Dayton reference subwoofer for midbass duty in custom "stealthbox style" enclosure. .6 cu. ft. built in cup holders, will go in between front seats (50-200 hz)

Rear Stage (for passengers): (powered by PG, front ch to components using custom passives, rear ch. bridged for midbass box)
Alpine spr-176a 6.5" drivers 
MB quart pte 25 tweeters
Crossovers will be 18db/octave 3000hz 2 way passive 

Sub: 
I would like to use an Eminence Lab 12 subwoofer, good price and good driver. i would also like to keep the trunk as open as possible, the spare tire well is empty i can use all that volume for an enclosure, figure around 1.5 cu ft. or so. 

I have everything listed so far except crossover components. and the sub amp (i'm not sure what i'm going to use yet) 

Power wire, distribution block, terminals, RCA cables will be all knuz. I have a lot of these things already as well. 

Front doors will be taken care of via Second Skin Audio products. Damplifier CLD, overkill, and luxury liner. need to order all this. 

I will post pics along the way, i should be starting the install within the next two weeks, but there is a lot of work to do!

heres the car btw...i love it so far! (i mean for what it is lol) very clean for a 97 with 166k!!


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Got the peerless HDS and small vifa xt25's. Vifa's will be mounted on axis on A-pillars. 









the peerless drivers feel really stiff i think they need some breaking in...

Just some of the other stuff thats going into the CRV...









Also got started on building the center console/midbass enclosure. Removed the stock folding tray/cup holder for mockup. Midbass enclosure will be bolted to the floor so its nice and secure!

Here's the bottom of the box already notched so it fits nicely between the seats...









The bolts that will be used to hold the box down...also note the hump in the floor on the passenger side for the seat mount, and the edge by the E-brake handle...hence the need for notching on the bottom of the base..









notched 









beginning construction..









and the carpet will be shampooed once everything comes out for wiring/sound deadening...


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Did some more work on it last night...gotta make the faceplate for mounting the sub and the cup holders which will be built in to the top...









gotta trim and sand..haven't firgured out how i am going to finish it yet..


----------



## athm3x (Jan 24, 2010)

The midbass in the custom center console will be interesting. Keep us updated.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

I ordered a bunch of Neffy wrap to wrap the A pillars after I glass the tweeters in. 
I wanted alcantara but it's $120 / yard. I'll save that stuff for the Vette 
I'm going to look at some "microfiber" fabric tomorrow at a local fabric store. The guy I spoke to knew what ultrasuede and alcantara was and said this stuff is similar at a fraction of the cost, so I'll check it out. I might cover the midbass enclosure in it if it's nice, planning on doing the headliner in it as well. And then the a,b,and c pillars in Neffy wrap. Should look much better than the dirty grey oem plastics and headliner now. I'm excited!!


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

Subscribed. I found a JL Srealthbox with a 10W6 and it sounds amazing… well at low volumes it has horrible noise from the voice coil. I'm replacing the driver. This mounts in the tub in the trunk. See if you van find one for around $250 or so.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

m R g S r said:


> I'm going to look at some "microfiber" fabric tomorrow at a local fabric store. The guy I spoke to knew what ultrasuede and alcantara was and said this stuff is similar at a fraction of the cost, so I'll check it out.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

^I will post up tomorrow if i happen to buy the stuff. the stock grey headliner is stained and its annoying me so i'd like to change the appearance. seats i can easily swap for some fa5 (4 door si) seats or something like that (supportive and comfortable. loved my old SI as a daily driver). the carpet i can clean well and the grey interior bits will be wrapped in neffy. 

as far as the JL stealthbox...are you referring to a box you have in your CRV? or just stealthbox in general? I am a fan of JL subs, had w7's in my SI, my hatch and my s2000, actually come to think of it i've had some form of a JL sub in every car i've owned!


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

I have yet to put the box in my CRV. it's in my 200sx now with a Punch ten in it. The w6 has issues right now. I need to figure out if it can be fixed, or buy a Dayton HO.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

I went to the fabric store and picked out a microfiber I liked. It happened to be the one they don't stock so they are going to order it. It's 100% polyester and has a rub rating of 100,000 rubs (as opposed to the alcantara brand which is 200,000)
But this stuff is a fraction of the price at $23/yard. Backing seemed thick yet the material was very flexible so it will wrap nicely around contours. 

Also started cutting tweeter mounting rings and started positioning them on the A pillars. I will get the initial resin layer done later tonight. I'll post pics later.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

making the mounting rings for the tweets..









cutout with the tweet...









mounted on the driver pillar...



















faceplate for midbass mounting being clamped on...


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

tweeter mounts look good. i'm really liking the blue corvette in the one photo though


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

That's my non DD lol Its fun. Can't wait to throw the blower I have sitting here on it  

I got my wire today and made all the runs. Ran everything except front mid/tweeter wirePics later. 
Still have to order sound deadening then I think I have everything I need to get to work!


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks good. I would try the HDSs in the doors bridged on the 300/4. I ran mine on [email protected] 8 ohms and they were awesome all the way down to the the 30hz range believe it or not, and that was crossed at 63hz at 24db/oct. You'll enjoy that mid/tweet combo for sure.


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

Which HDSs? 830875?


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

No i am using the 831735...they are on special at parts express for only $30 each! list is $76! jump on it!
Peerless 831735 6-1/2" HDS Driver

some pics from the past few days..
knukonceptz wiring i received..









seat removed..getting an idea of where i want to place the fused distribution block..









cut away some carpet to mount the block right to the floorpan..and Honda was nice enough to punch some holes in the metal for me to run my 1/0 gauge power wire (as seen in the next pic)


















midbass enclosure mockup, sorry about the sun 









what a mess! front stage amp will be under the pass. seat. rear stage and midbass amp will be in the trunk, and sub amp under the driver seat...









after all the wires were placed neatly under the carpet, front, rear, non fading and remote...









can't see the 1/0 gauge under there!  now i need to shampoo those carpets!










and the pain in the ass tweeter mounts, i laid some resin down over cloth. waiting for it to dry currently..


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

aV8ter said:


> Looks good. I would try the HDSs in the doors bridged on the 300/4. I ran mine on [email protected] 8 ohms and they were awesome all the way down to the the 30hz range believe it or not, and that was crossed at 63hz at 24db/oct. You'll enjoy that mid/tweet combo for sure.


i would love to but then i have no amp power for the tweeters, and i don't want to install a 4th amp. it depends how much sub i need, maybe i can pick up a powerful 4 ch amp run two channels for the tweets and then bridge the rear for the sub. we'll see how it sounds with just the (4) 6.5's, the (4) tweeters and the 8" midbass. if i feel that i don't need a huge sub, then i can go that route, bridge the 300/4 etc.


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

Can they be crossed at 2500 12db?


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

i was planning on playing them up to 3k or so...the vifas don't like being played much lower than that without a steep slope


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

What is the cone made of?


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

there is no cone material listed on parts express site. i didn't bother looking for more detail... after i saw the price, i hit the order button


----------



## primetime1267 (Dec 29, 2010)

Looking nice..... My neighbor has one of those CRV's.. They love it, and I believe it has some mileage also on it as well. I like the center console idea, it should rock the mid bass.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

started on the cupholder portion...










holes punched out, edges rounded..










glued to the enclosure..


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

what are you going to do to protect the wood from spills in the cupholder? i know that i my self spill in my car quite often and also have issues with the cans sweating


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

i am planning on sanding priming sealing and painting inside the cup holders, the rest of the console im not sure how im going to cover it yet. maybe the microfiber maybe the neffy wrap...


----------



## Dmanj (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks like your off to a really good start. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

I have some OG Solobarics that I'll use like you if you like the way you setup sounds.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

just ordered all the second skin stuff. 
Damplifier, overkill, luxury liner, and the speaker pad thingy. 

Next up to order is a Kinetik hc1400!


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

I just ordered the Peerless and I looking at the size of the tweeters I may go that route for my 200sx. Have you tested the off axis sounds? 

I'm thinking of mounting an amp under the CRVs passenger seat, is that your plan?


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sweet build, interested in how the center console box will come out. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## jackp311 (Jun 7, 2010)

So many installs on here detract from convenience and utility of the vehicle. You actually added. Good job!


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

erknjerk said:


> I just ordered the Peerless and I looking at the size of the tweeters I may go that route for my 200sx. Have you tested the off axis sounds?
> 
> I'm thinking of mounting an amp under the CRVs passenger seat, is that your plan?


I haven't fired them up yet. I'm going by ZAPh tests and what others have said. I mounted them on axis because I hear that's where they sound better. The phase plug should help with off axis thou. 

And yes the JL 300/4 is going under the passenger seat and the 500/1 under the drivers. The PG will be stowed away in the rear out of harms way. 

Jack-
Thanks. This is my DD/utility vehicle so I didn't want a setup that would hinder me transporting stuff or get damaged easily. 
The sub in the rear will be easily removable when I need to transport stuff and the midbass enclosure should make up for some lack of sub so it doesn't sound terrible on my trips to home depot, to pick up motors etc 
And there was originally a dual cup holder there but I found it to be unused wasted space that would be perfect for a little box!!


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

How did you do the wiring for the doors?


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

I didn't run the speaker wire for the doors yet, that and the tweeter wire are the only wires i didn't run the other day. everything else is there. 

here is some glass work on the tweeter pods..

trimmed some high spots on the initial cloth, hence the holes. 









same for the driver side..









some resin and fiberglass mat laid down.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

glassed the passenger side..









driver side one layer done...not gunna do a ton of layers on this, they don't really need to be that strong...


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

almost done with the tweeter pods, started sanding the center console. 

glass sanded..









rough coat of Z-grip filler 




































got my neffy wrap...









started sanding the box, rounded the edges. 









finished sanding. threw on a quick guide coat to see how it looked...decent. not perfect but decent.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

decided to use plastidip instead of wrapping them with the neffy, the curves would make the CF weave look silly pulled too tight. the plastidip gives them a nice OEM look. 

one coat. they're still wet here, they'll dull once dry.


----------



## Dmanj (Jan 2, 2011)

do those a-piller pods fire upwards? the pictures are really confusing me at the direction they will point


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

no. in the last pic, the one on the let side is the passenger side and the one on the right is the driver. both aimed on axis towards the driver seat where i normally sit (towards my head)

i primed and threw a coat of flat black paint on the midbass/center console. i think im gunna throw it in and see how it looks flat black. 
its drying here hence the wet/dry spots.


----------



## Dmanj (Jan 2, 2011)

ah. i see it now. was just something about the angle the picture was taken that was confusing me. I really like that console. Should look really good once its in, im sure it will sound even better!


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks! i cant wait. i was going to port it and tune it pretty low, but i want to see how it sounds sealed first. if i can get a tight midbass sound with it sealed i'll leave it, because i'll have the sub to take care of the low hz with authority.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

got some work done today. worked on it allllll day! 

the 300/4 partially wired under the passenger seat









The pioneer avic d3 mounted and a couple items wrapped with neffy wrap...but i wasn't happy with the way this looked. 









so out came a bunch of pieces. wiped down with reducer, dried, then sprayed with plastidip!









passenger A pillar mounted with vifa tweeter









driver side A pillar mounted with tweeter









This was fun..NOT!! running the speaker wire through the grommets and loom. I pulled the fender after fighting with the connector and it made the job MUCH easier and only took an extra 15 mins to pull it off!








havent completed the driver side yet, i will tackle that tomorrow. and thats pretty much it for wiring. besides the ground wires for the other two amps, all the wiring is complete. 

JL 300/4 under the seat showing the clearance. 









anddd all back together! much much better now! (bottom half is black)


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

center console installed but not loaded with the dayton driver yet. (cuz stupid fed ex lost my box) but it's re ordered and should be here soon. 









another shot









once the stuff comes from PE i can build the rear passive crossovers, install the rear tweeters and speakers and the midbass. 
i also got all my stuff from second skin, can't wait to start doing the doors. also waiting on the "alcantara" from the fabric store so i can pull the roofliner to cover it and put some damplifier on the roof skin!


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

worked all day on deadening the front doors. removing the old vapor barrier glue was a pain in the ass! i also started building the passive crossovers for the rear, as well as installed the third phoenix gold amp and wired up the dayton 8" midbass. 

the door before i did anything to it..









the glue...what a pain! i scraped it off first then removed the rest of it with rags and reducer. the reducer is strong...dissolved the glue no problem, but also removes paint lol









the majority of the glue scraped off..









and wiped down with acetone.









started with the damplifier









and all done...lots of damplifier and a layer of luxury liner on top of it









did the same on the pass. side. didn't bother to take pics thou. 
started on the passives...used lexan as the base.
the start









high pass section done









Anddd complete!









testing









can't wait to put some damplifer on the rear then install these!


----------



## erknjerk (Dec 24, 2010)

Anymore updates?


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah i just got my eclipse old school 5 channel amp today and installed it. the eclipse is powering the 4 rear drivers and the center midbass. the gain control on the eclipse amp is broken for the subwoofer portion, i'm kinda mad about that but whatever, the rest of the amp works fine. 

i did the headliner and also wrapped some stuff in neffy wrap. the interior is looking a lot better than before! and the stereo sounds pretty good, it get really loud and is very crisp and clear. not as warm as i would have liked, but w/e i'm more than happy with it!


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

here are the crossovers finished. i unsoldered the input wires and am running the rear speakers bi amped. i wish i could have done active but the crossovers on the Eclipse amp aren't flexible enough 










here is the original dirty ass headliner removed









here it is wrapped in the micro fiber...took 2 cans of 3m spray 90. the microfiber and the glue = expensive headliner! 










here is where the B pillar meets the headliner...i wrapped the B pillar cover in neffy wrap!









anddd i got some wheels for it...also got tein springs and koni yellows, but haven't installed them yet. this weekend i will


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice work! 

How was working with the CF wrap? I plan to use some of that same brand, looks great.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

its kind of a pain in the ass considering you need to spray on the 3m glue, wait for it to tack, then once it tacks you need to press and stretch the neffy wrap onto the piece and make sure there are no bubbles etc. i have a ton more of the wrap, i need to figure out where to use it. i think the 3m di-noc with the glue already on the back of the vinyl might be easier to use, i'm not sure because i've never tried it. i have to give it a shot.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I was considering the vinyl also, but yours looks so realistic that I figured it would probably be worth the extra work.


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

try it out, it can't hurt. just make sure to clean the plastic you are gluing to realllyyy well. i wiped it down with reducer. it removed all the stains, dirt, and silicon that was probably wiped all over the plastic over the years. if its not perfectly clean the glue won't stick to it very well...

and thanks! the stuff does look nice in person. search the web, there are pics showing a direct comparison of the neffy wrap and the 3m di noc.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

So what did you end up doing with the box ? Sealed ? 

Steve


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

I blew the Dayton 8" in the center console midbass, so I pulled that whole thing out. Removed the rear amp and speaker setup and replaced it with the same stuff to match the front stage:
JL 300/4
Peerless hds 6.5"
Vifa xt 25
Mounted in rear pods (actually whole new sealed door panels, brunch and fiberglass)

Installing pioneers AppRadio to integrate well with my iPhone 4s but it's not much of an SQ head unit sooo I'm going to use miniDSP for processing. (delay, crossover slopes, nice EQ etc)

This ever changing setup might finally be finished soon! Pics to follow as I update


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohh and I took the Jl12w3v3's out of their sealed power wedge and put them in a large 30hz birch ported box I built. Huge increase in Output without spending a dime on new equipment, and by using birch not adding any weight over the smaller sealed MDF box!!


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

I got the appradio and did some more work on the rear door panels. They came out decent! 
Just waiting on the DSP to come and I'll start the install. 

I'll post pics tonight !


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

The very large birch dual 12" 30hz box for my 12w3v3's....with the door panel during fiberglass stage...


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

Couple layers of fiberglass on the door pod...









Finished the glassing stage, now time for some Z-grip filler and sanding time...aka sanding dust EVERYWHERE!









Decided to cover the panels with microfiber (alcantara replica) instead of paint...used the 3M spray 90 to button it up!









ahhh lots and lots of hours later the door panels/pods are looking complete!!









anddd i just spent a few more hours installing everything, wiring it up, trimming the bottom portion of the seat foam so the seat can swing up and clear the driver, and allow for X-max of the driver while the seat is folded...










still waiting on my 300/4 to come back from repair from JL to power these!! and of course for my DSP so i can install the new head unit, and get to tuning this thing!!


----------

